# What’s the best mix of new Shimano XTR, XT, and SLX?



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

he said laser scanned balls


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

1) So, a new hub is a requirement? 
2) When will the components be available in the US?


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm a big Shimano fan for drivetrain, always have been. I've been running 1x11 speed XT across 4 wheel sets. But I use hubs from Onyx, Chris King and Hope - none of which offer the new freehub body yet. Until Shimano makes this "standard" open they will continue to lag behind in market share in the drive train game.


----------



## rroonnaann (Nov 22, 2019)

Here is a consumer mix.
Brakes : SLX because the free stroke adjustment is not effectful.
Rotors : XT RT76 because it's stronger than Ice-Tech.
Shifter : XT for multi-release.
Derailleur : XT for price/weight. And you're gonna smash it.
Cassette : XTR for weight.
Crank : XT for price/weight. Half of the weight difference with XTR is in the chainring.
Chain : SLX because I see no difference with XT and I change it often.


----------



## Joe-Schmoe (Dec 12, 2019)

Actually, Joe, he said BEARINGS, not BALLS.
Is that a Freudian-slip?
What would Freud say about your subconscious desires?


----------



## Jan_Dzacovsky (Jan 25, 2020)

Is possible use XTR 9100-2 (28-38) with XT 8120 rear deraileour? XT crankset has only 26-36 chainrings.


----------



## phat_phred (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice logical analysis @rroonnaann!

One of the best attributes of the XTR rear freehub mech is its near silence. Before buying the XTR hub i saw in Shimano docs that the parts were indeed the same as the originally introduced Sylence hubs. For whatever reason Shimano backed away from Sylence but the hubs are still mostly silent. They did develop a creak while pedaling. LBS cleaned them and now they are indeed always silent.

It's true... the experience is great on the dirt, in the woods. Tires, dirt, pedaling, breathing is what i hear. No BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.

After my sales pitch, my suggestion is to check out the Shim docs to see if the XT or SLX hubs have the same Sylence parts. Plus the ball & cone setup is better for side loading than sealed bearings but don't let the races wear.


----------



## Edgar_adolfo (Nov 25, 2020)

Its very nice combination of shimano parts.....


----------



## Pastor_George (Dec 4, 2020)

I have two sons 21 and 16 that I can not keep up, is there any way to advance my mountain bike some how so that I can keep up with them without adding a motor?
Thanks and if you have an answer you will make many fathers very happy!


----------

